# [August] 16 - 23 ocean (Maryland, Virginia, North Carolina, South Carolina)



## byk (Aug 2, 2014)

1-2 bed between [August] 16th and July 23rd.
(3 people:  dad and two kids)

Ocean shore:

Maryland, Virginia, North Carolina, South Carolina


Thank you


----------



## Nancy (Aug 2, 2014)

*Confused*

When is this wanted?   If next year, this isn't the correct place to place a request. This is for last minute only.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 2, 2014)

My guess is it is supposed to be for August.


----------



## byk (Aug 4, 2014)

sorry...it is August...not July requested


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 4, 2014)

byk said:


> sorry...it is August...not July requested



Don't feel bad --- it seems like July to me also.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Don't know if this would work for you. 8/15-8/22.  I have bought from this seller.*



byk said:


> 1-2 bed between [August] 16th and July 23rd.
> (3 people:  dad and two kids)
> 
> Ocean shore:
> ...



http://www.ebay.com/itm/17140943845...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2189wt_1153

 I'm watching the auction.  I own at this resort.  It's across the street from beach.  Great price for 7 nights in Virginia Beach.


----------

